# Raid 0 - Error Occurred (0) Help Please.



## Conflict0s (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I have looked around google for my answers and I am pretty sure I need to send one of my hard drives back but I wanted to consult with my fellow forum members first about the situation I am having.

So basically I noticed the problem when I overclocked my system to 3.5Ghz, which I think was stable as I ran prime95 for a good 13 hours. But when I loaded up Left 4 Dead, it crashed about 20 minutes in giving me the BSOD. On rebooting there was an error shown within my RIAD array showing this.







I noticed this was obviously not right, yet my system booted and was fine for "normal" activities (I put my system at its default clocks).

Anyway my system is fine, accept when I am gaming and it just does the same as before and crashes during game. The sound goes first like it can't process it fast enough and then crashes. I have ran the "HD Tune Test" and there is no bad sectors, yet when reading around people have ran a program called "Intel Matrix Console" so I ran this program and it showed this.






So from what others have said I believe I have to replace the broken hard drive.

If this is true I was wondering weather I could take an ISO image of my current system and then just get a new hard drive and then burn it to my new RAID array.

I hope you guys can clarify my current problem and any help is greatly appreciated, I am going to head of to bed now as I have been trying multiple things and I need sleep, so I will read your responses tomorrow


----------



## AsRock (Dec 4, 2009)

Well to my understanding when  a HDD messes up when setup in a Raid 0 config it took the whole Raid with it..

I'd say back up what you can and just try rebuilding it from start as Raid 0 has no fault tolerance.

You should not be testing over clocks with raid and even more so with raid 0.  Check your sata cable to the drive to and right click the drive in that program and see if you can re enable it.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for your quick reply, I think I will try a fresh with my operating system tomorrow and then install a game first and see if it crashes.

On your RAID comment, how should I overclock my system with out actually running "my system" ? with in the "Matrix Storage Controller" I can mark it as a normal drive, but I believe that it just makes it ignore the problem it is finding and just pretends it hasn't happened as it isn't effecting the user. But it obviously is because I can't game at the moment.

I will overclock my system in the future, but I just don't want to risk of this happening again if my overclock did effect this.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 4, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, I think I will try a fresh with my operating system tomorrow and then install a game first and see if it crashes.
> 
> On your RAID comment, how should I overclock my system with out actually running "my system" ? with in the "Matrix Storage Controller" I can mark it as a normal drive, but I believe that it just makes it ignore the problem it is finding and just pretends it hasn't happened as it isn't effecting the user. But it obviously is because I can't game at the moment.
> 
> I will overclock my system in the future, but I just don't want to risk of this happening again if my overclock did effect this.



Backup your files that you can and install the OS to a single drive once that's sorted.  Make 2 profiles( i believe your mobo has this option) in the bios one for Normal and one for OC settings. Only setup your raid when you 100% it's stable.



Mines at 3.43Ghz and able to install the OS without issue but some have issue's trying it. I disable my raid before trying to overclock and use a 7th HDD so it don't get messed up.  I learned the same way and with it being in Raid 5 at the time it took around 7 hours to check it for errors..


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 4, 2009)

That means SMART encountered an error, which usually means you have bad sectors/clusters.  I don't see what that would have to do with data corruption from overclocking failure.  That can easily be fixed by running chkdsk, which is the first thing you should have done.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 4, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> That means SMART encountered an error, which usually means you have bad sectors/clusters.  I don't see what that would have to do with data corruption from overclocking failure.  That can easily be fixed by running chkdsk, which is the first thing you should have done.



Smarts not available when drives are in raid.  And last time windows decided to do a check disk lost me a load of files.

Only run a check disk only if the raid been checked for problems and is working 100% other wise further issue's can happen.

That said if he backsup every thing  maybe there is a chance to be able recover even more of it data and fix it.  But would not have high hopes as seen as it's a Raid 0 and there are not any repair options.

What i did when my raid 5 failed is to use my single HDD to boot of and fix it that was as the OS would not boot.  BUT with raid 0 there is no back up of the info that was on it unlike other raid types.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok I have a theory of what may have happened, let me know what you think of it.

First, I backed up my data again like you said. Then I did a chkdsk on my RAID array and everything is fine.






I also ran another "HD Tune Test" and it showed no errors.






I have also just ran Mirrors Edge for a good 30 minutes and not a glitch happened.
This brings me to believe that because Left 4 Dead crashed and then showed me the BSOD it may have corrupted the game data in some way, so when I rebooted one of my hard drives decided to put "Error Occurred (0)" because it crashed previously.

With knowing this, I think I am going to reinstall Left 4 Dead and then see if it plays fine. Then if it does, I think my hard drive is ok (as from previous tests, nothing seems to be wrong) Then I will clock my system back to 3.5Ghz and see what happens.

I hope this will work and of my knowledge at the moment, I don't see how a stable 13 hour overclock affects a hard drive when gaming. If I am wrong then please could you explain how it is linked 

Again thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 4, 2009)

It happened to me during my Overclocking process, frequently BSOD can cause the hard drisk data to corrupted, made a false alarm that your hard drive is broken.

If I remember right, there is an option name something "Fix it" when you right click on the hard drive on the Intel Consoles, and it's all good after that.


----------



## allen337 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just click the mark drive as ok your overclock probably flagged it. See if it comes back without an overclock


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 4, 2009)

Ah thank you  Yea I can "Mark It As Normal" but I was just afraid it might come back and bite me in the arse in the future. Glad to see others have had this problem and resolved it.

So does this mean my overclock is not 100% stable then? or did you get around it by other means? because ideally I would like to still overclock my system at 3.5Ghz but obviously want to game at that speed as well.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 4, 2009)

If your SB voltage or Pci-e is too high, it can mess up your RAID. 
Or when your OS crash many time, and cause corruptions, this is a software thing, so it will be fine when the OS stop crashing, lol.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol ok thanks. Well I think my problem is virtually solved now, I will most likely open another thread in the overclocking section to try and get my overclock stable at a later date.

Thanks for all your replies guys, it saved me from going getting another drive.


----------



## allen337 (Dec 4, 2009)

usually pushing your memory too far causes that, after a reboot at normal speeds it straightens out, you have to mark the drive normal or it will stay there forever. I didnt have any problems after marking the drive OK but you could lose data


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 6, 2009)

UPDATE:
Luckily I haven't been pushing my RAM, I kept it at 1600Mhz and just dropped my timings as low as I could get them (which ended up being the set default lol).
So about 2 hours ago I uninstalled Left 4 Dead and then reinstalled it and it still crashed around 20 minutes in but this time only crashed the game and not my system (I am guessing it repaired some files) so then I used "Revo Uninstaller" and uninstalled it through there using Advanced mode, then I reinstalled Left 4 Dead through the CD and I was away gaming again for a good hour and a half 
So it would seem it wasn't a hard drive failure at all, it was just the aftermath of a BSOD when playing a game, some of the data just got damaged.
Now the only thing to do is mark the drive as "Normal" and get my games working with a good over clock.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 6, 2009)

yea raid 0 is kinda picky when one drive has issues since it splits the data between the 2, had a similiar issue just yesterday, seems one of my sata ports went, i swapped ports and all is well.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 7, 2009)

Bad news 
Just started to play Battlefield Heroes again with a friend and although the game isn't crashing I can hear the same kind of sounds it is making as it did with Left 4 Dead (it is slow and skippy) and my screen sometimes shows me a 3cm black line that flashes on and off every now and again (but only on the screen that I am gaming on).
So I guess I am asking again, do you think I should just replace my hard drive and start a fresh install. Or do you think I should just do a fresh install and just redo my RAID array and keep my hard drives?

I am hoping it is my hard drive that is to blame and not my motherboard.

UPDATE:
So after I saw it was playing up I decided to finalise it by playing it until it crashed. After about 20 minutes in (like before) the game crashed (no BSOD though) but this time the Intel Matrix Console popped up saying that my RAID array was yet again bad (even though I marked it normal 2 days ago) although this time it showed that my OTHER hard drive was at fault.






So to me this means that it should be my RAID drivers that are at fault and not my hard drives. Would you guys agree?

If so then tomorrow I will reinstall my RAID drivers and do a fresh install of my OS and see how things go.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 11, 2009)

Did you try to upgrade to a different bios? A newer bios may contain a newer RAID version.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 11, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Smarts not available when drives are in raid



I'm aware that SMART isn't directly accessible by the user or software with a RAID setup, but it seems that SMART still works within RAID and it is what the RAID controller uses to detect errors.  That is what everything I have read makes it sound like.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 11, 2009)

At the moment I am running the latest BIOS version. I flashed it about 5 months ago and then began to set up my OS.

Currently I am putting this problem on hold because it isn't effecting me as I am in the process of selling my Gfx card so I can't game anyway (5870 arrives in 2 weeks). But I am also looking into a 80Gb Intel x25-m SSD for my boot drive, but I still have to think about things at the moment.
Sad to say but this problem has kind of put me of RAID 0 :/

Here are my options to pick from:
1. Wipe both hard drives and reinstall a fresh OS, including RAID drivers.
2. Take back both hard drives and sell a spare case, then buy another monitor and a average hard drive just so I can play games. (I will have a 3 monitor setup then for eyefinity).
3. Buy an 80Gb SSD and later on buy another hard drive for storage.

What would you guys do in my situation?


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 11, 2009)

If this has put you off on RAID0, use RAID5 next time 

I plan on running RAID0 SSD's next year.  Mmm...


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmm I did think about a different RAID array but I literally have two 5.25" bays and that is it lol and that is with using an EXTERNAL DVD drive.

The reason I am after an SSD is because 1, I have the hardware itch at the moment. 2, the speeds on them suckers are in crazy town and 3, it will support Windows 7's TRIM feature.

But an extra monitor would be nice also as it would really bring a great gaming experience along with my 5870. But I would be having kind of lame performance as I would probably be using a 7200Rpm, 16mb cache, 9ms hard drive :/

And if I sort my hard drives out then there might be a risk of this happening again when I start to overclock.

I am just glad my system hasn't crashed, giving me some time to think.


----------

